# IUI - breaks inbetween?



## Serafena (Dec 4, 2002)

Hi Peter,

I am currently on my second go at IUI (insemination tomorrow), which we started immediately after last month was a negative. I am on gonal-f. Last month I had two good follies, both from the same ovary but it took 16 days to get to the insemination. This time I was prescribed 150 and 75 alternately and when I had my first scan on Friday, it looked as though it may be abandoned because there were 6 good eggs. The nurse said that's why they advise a month off in between each cycle because the effect of the previous month's drugs, but the other nurse during the first cycle only said it was for emotional reasons and not medical.

Personally, I think that the doseage this month was a bit excessive and that's why there were a few eggs but I would just like your advice on if you think for medical reasons, you should have a month off?

Luckily I now have three really big follies and two smaller ones so I have been told there is a chance there may be 5 eggs tomorrow but at least they will still do the insemination.

Thanks for your time!

Jen


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text



Serafena said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I am currently on my second go at IUI (insemination tomorrow), which we started immediately after last month was a negative. I am on gonal-f. Last month I had two good follies, both from the same ovary but it took 16 days to get to the insemination. This time I was prescribed 150 and 75 alternately and when I had my first scan on Friday, it looked as though it may be abandoned because there were 6 good eggs. The nurse said that's why they advise a month off in between each cycle because the effect of the previous month's drugs, but the other nurse during the first cycle only said it was for emotional reasons and not medical.
> 
> ...


----------

